# Point at Poipu owners: Diamond Resort conversion questions



## norm949 (Jul 25, 2009)

Apologies in advance for the long ramble, but I think it's necessary to set the stage. I've been an owner at the Point since it was Embassy Vacation, having bought a floating week back in '96 (such weeks, as I understand it, are no longer available). This week allows us the ability to request oceanfront, which of course we do every time. Over the last 13 years, we have been back 12 years, and attempted to trade once (with bad results, story later). We've always been happy with our home resort, despite the increasing fees (which were certainly too low from the outset), and the increased airfare; on whole, the property is still very nice (although I was saddened to see the koi completely gone from the pond when we visited just 2 weeks ago) and we always enjoy our stay there, especially now that we have two kids.

A week or so ago we got a call from Outfield Marketing, apparently representing Diamond Resorts. and accepted a meeting to discuss the new DRI point system. I was skeptical from the outset, and grilled the caller pretty hard (who do you work for? how are you compensated? is this a solicitation visit?), and got her to admit that there was an option to purchase. 

The rep came over this evening, but when we told him we only had an hour (which was true due to wanting to catch a movie showing) he told us he really needed at least an hour and a half, because "we really wanted to hear the whole story". Before he left, I got him to briefly describe the intent of the meeting, and he explained that all the major TS players (Marriott, Disney, etc.) are all converting to point systems and DRI was doing the same, and this was an opportunity for us to convert our week to 10,000 points. I asked him how the DRI point system differed from RCI or II, which I'm currently a member of both. He said instead of a week for week exchange, the point system allows "short-stays" of 3 days (which has no appeal to me), and that unused points can be rolled over for future years (some appeal). 

I described my skepticism with the exchange process, saying that one of the reasons we joined II was the desire one year to attempt to exchange the Point for the Marriott Waiohai down the street, which failed miserably, and we ended up banking that week, rolling it for two years, and exchanging it for an inferior week in Oxnard for my folks, after paying extension and exchange fees. This obviously left a bad taste in my mouth for the exchange process, and I intended only to continue my membership with RCI for exchange options, to which he implied that the Point (or maybe the DRI system, he was kind of hazy on this) would not be in RCI in the future and that we really wanted to be in II due to Disney and Marriott, which is when I told my Marriott story. He seemed quite surprised that we had difficulty.

Bottom line is he said we would get another call to reschedule our meeting (pitch) and I'm turning to the TUGgers for some sage advice. Although we've been quite happy returning to the Point most years, we could foresee a day when we might occasionally want to try a different location or resort. But from my II experience, I'm hesitating to sign up for what I see as essentially another trading system. The marketing rep would not divulge the cost but said it would be reasonable. I feel like unless I get a really strong rationale for converting, we're going to say no. My question is this: what aspects of my future travel plans should I be considering in making a decision to convert or not? Does it make any sense for me to convert? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 25, 2009)

We are like you. Be very cautious about this, and don't do anything without first deciding whether joining the Club makes sense.

Should you decide that joining the Club makes sense, there are some distinct strategies to follow.  To be blunt, the DRI forum at ts4ms.com is a better source of DRI information than TUG.  Spence, the moderator of the DRI forum there, probably knows more about the workings of DRI than any other person not on the DRI payroll.

****

Should you decide you want to join the DRI Club after doing your investigation, here are a couple of pointers:


You should not surrender your deed to the DRI Trust.  You want to keep your deed, but affiliate your deed with the DRI Club.  They will try to push converting your deed to a UDI interest in the Trust.  Tell them no and hold your ground, and they will offer you the option to keep your deed.
You have what is colloquially called a "float-float" deed. That means that if floats as to both time of year and view category.  As a deeded float-float owner, you have the right to reserve any available unit at the resort for any check-in day.  If you surrender that deed for 10k points, you can only make 10k point reservations, which equates to a parital ocean view, excluding holiday periods.  Needless to say, that is a significant downgrade from your current reservation rights.  You need to insist that they include in your contract a provision stipulating that you can use your 10k points to reserve *any* available unit, *regardless* of time of year or view category.  We have such a letter.  It takes some work to get them to respond; I have found that to get the letter recognized I need to cajole them over the phone and remind them that our 10k points is good for any available inventory.


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Buyer Beware*

From one OC resident to another, BEWARE of those bearing gifts. 

I love the Point and have been there on a couple of occasions. It is a great resort but I would be careful with converting until you get some things in writing. I did not know some things at the time I converted from what was Epic to Sunterra. I would hate for you to do the same. You are probably able to use you unit at the Point at anytime during the year even during peak season. I noticed that you said the salesman said that you would be given 10,000 points. Well 10,000 points does not provide you with an oceanf*ront* 2 bedroom at anytime. The best you could do with 10,000 points is get a 2 bdrm partial oceanview room which is different from an oceanfront room which is 15,550 points for a week. These points are for only hig season usage. During peak season you would need a minimum of 11,000 points to get any room and for what you have now an oceanfront room you would need 19,5000 points. If you like going to this resort annually like you seem to do, then this would not be a good deal for you. You would need to get in writing that you would still be eligible to get your same type room year round regardless of what point requirements there are because that what your deed already provides you.  

Next, when you convert they will ask you to buy an additional 3000 or so points. This will cost somewhere around $6000 to $7000 plus they will want you to join the Club to have access to all of the DRI resorts and this will cost another $3000. I don't know if it is worth it unless you really want to take advantage of the other resorts. If you are in the Club, you need somewhere around 15,000 points to really be able to go places and not worry about room restrictions or peak times to travel. Less than 10,000 and you will always run into problems with traveling at peak times and being limited to either a studio or one bedrooms. 

DRI has some nice features. You can use half the points for a resort if you can travel last minute within 60 days. The internal trade system is of no charge and DRI does have properties all over the world. Also, you will be a member of II and can use your points to exchange into other properties such as Marriott which I have done frequently. I like DRI but it was free for me to join when I converted from Epic, but I lost some privileges of traveling during peak season when they converted my points which I did not have a choice because Epic was bought out. I could only travel during high season and not peak season because I did not have enough points. However, I could travel at anytime peak or not when I was with Epic and it was not a problem. 

I am not a short stay person. Your points lose value on those stays. Also, most people use those over long holiday weekends and it will cost you more points for those days. Also, you can only roll over points for one year not more or you will lose them. So if you had your 10,000 points for 2009, you could roll them to 2010. So now you would have 20,000 points. However, you could not roll over those 20,000 points. You can now only roll over 2010 points to 2011. 

Also, the sales person will tell you how you can use the points for all these really neat things. Remember that you will pay in maintenance fees over >10 cents a point. When you book cruises or trade any type of activity for the resort, you are paying more for it than it costs becuase DRI is getting a discount and you have paid .10 for those points and you have chosen a trip that was worth only .05 a game.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 25, 2009)

csalter2 said:


> Next, when you convert they will ask you to buy an additional 3000 or so points. This will cost somewhere around $6000 to $7000 plus they will want you to join the Club to have access to all of the DRI resorts and this will cost another $3000. I don't know if it is worth it unless you really want to take advantage of the other resorts. …



It is possible to convert by paying a $2995 flat fee without buying additional ponts. It requires some work, but it can be done.

*******

I strongly believe that if you intend to use your ownership primarily to return to Poípu, *converting to the Club makes no sense whatsoever*.  the Club has value only if: 

you desire to travel to different locations
the Club has resorts in most of the locations you want to visit.
If you do pony up bucks to join the Club, you need to include in your agreement an option to purchase additional memberships at DRI resorts and add those to the Club without paying an additional conversion fee for those weeks.  

Using that approach you want to pay the minimum amount upfront that you can, and get the maximum flexibility to add additional memberships.  

Of course this only makes sense if, after doing research, you decide you want to join the Club. 

****

The DRI Club has features that make it attractive if you want those features.  But if all you want to do with your ownership is return to your home resort, joining the Club offers litte vale for the additional money paid.


----------



## Werner (Jul 25, 2009)

You should also be aware that there is a scare tactic that the salesmen use  to get you to join the trust.  They will try to convince you that so many deeded owners are converting to the Trust that soon there will not be enough units in the deeded owners pool to support the floating reservations system and you will have trouble making reservations when you want them.   Most deeds, at least those deeds sold during the Sunterra era, have a recorded unit number and specific week for inventory control purposes.  Our salesman wanted us to believe that "soon" we would be forced to use that inventory week like a fixed week because there would be no others available.  Nonsense of course, but I suspect it can be an effective tactic.  

Another tactic is to sell you on the glories of being able to reserve anywhere in the Trust 13 months out.  Have you ever had difficulty reserving at Poipu 12 months out?  We haven't.  Like Steve, we are deeded owners and in the Club.  We can reserve anywhere in the Club 10 months out, Poipu 12 months out.  The other jewels in DRI's crown, KBC, Sedona Summit, Tahoe always have lots of availability 10 months out.

Another tactic is to convince you that your MF's will go down.  That is technically true since you own at Poipu.  Trust maintenance fees are the average of all the units in the trust.  Sedona and Polo were put into the trust because they have lower maintenance fees than Hawaii.  When we forced the salesman (at Poipu) to show us the numbers, the savings turned out to be a grand total of $100, less than last year's increase.  (For Sedona and Polo owners the pitch apparently is that the Trust gives them easy access to Hawaii, but access to Hawaii is already easy if you are in the Club as a deeded owner)

Their basic offer is a downgrade of your ownship rights, a downgrade of your unit category, and it costs you money.  As Steve says, 10,000 points is not enough to get you what you already own without special clauses negotiated into to the contract.  Just so you know, Oceanfront at Poipu is 19,500 points in Peak Season (holiday weeks) and 15,500 points all other weeks.  Even if you get a special clause to reserve Ocean Front at Poipu for 10,000 points you will not be able to trade into equivalent value units elsewhere.  

There are some benefits to being in the Club, although, like you, we like our home resort at Poipu and use most of our weeks there.  The Club allows us to rollover points.  We own two weeks and we spend 3 weeks in Hawaii every 18 months, alternating between summer and winter.   Two of the weeks are at Poipu, the 3rd week on another island (or the north shore of Kauai), traded through DRI (to KBC) or II.  We occasionally have points left over and use them either in DRI or II.  

The Club is certainly useful but I have yet to see any real benefit (to owners) in the Trust system.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 25, 2009)

Werner said:


> …
> Another tactic is to convince you that your MF's will go down.  That is technically true since you own at Poipu.  Trust maintenance fees are the average of all the units in the trust.  Sedona and Polo were put into the trust because they have lower maintenance fees than Hawaii.  When we forced the salesman (at Poipu) to show us the numbers, the savings turned out to be a grand total of $100, less than last year's increase.  (For Sedona and Polo owners the pitch apparently is that the Trust gives them easy access to Hawaii, but access to Hawaii is already easy if you are in the Club as a deeded owner)…



The Trust also charges an annual Trust operations fee on top of the maintenance fees.  With the trust fee added the cost savings disappears.  For some reason the sales staff usually forget to mention the trust fee operations fee when they talk about annual fees after joining the Trust.


----------



## Werner (Jul 25, 2009)

BTW, If you actually let them into your house to give their pitch, you should insist on getting at least the same gifts you would get if you met with them at Poipu, $150 off next year's maintenance fee and a free 2 night stay at selected DRI resorts.


----------



## wilma (Jul 25, 2009)

They called me to try and do their pitch in my home, and offered nothing. There was no way I was going to allow a timeshare salesman in my home but just wanted to know what the incentive was, and the fellow responded "The incentive is hearing about the new Diamond point system". I laughed and said no thanks.


----------



## norm949 (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, especially Steve, Carlito, and Werner, for the detailed background. Yes, we have what is known as "float-float", thank you for reminding me, and that is particularly appealing to us. Another disadvantage, if I'm understanding this system correctly, is that I would no longer have a place to call "home", and that might be a disadvantage given that we would still plan to return to the Point "most" of the time. Further, I really have no interest in the properties Werner described as the crown jewels (my understanding is that KBC, the former Embassy Kanapaali, is mostly 1 BR units and small kitchenettes, which to me would be a downgrade from our 2-BR Point). Also, I have had no problems at all getting reservations 12 months out at the Point, as long as my MF has been paid.

So all in all, given the complexities of the new system, the lack of an clear advantage to converting (in fact some apparent disadvantages), and the additional cost, I am 99% likely to turn down a return meeting offer (unless someone really can talk me out of it  ) -- looks like our interrupted meeting was really to our advantage, and I was right to come and get some educated advice from this board. Thanks all!


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 25, 2009)

norm949 said:


> Thanks for the replies, especially Steve, Carlito, and Werner, for the detailed background. Yes, we have what is known as "float-float", thank you for reminding me, and that is particularly appealing to us. Another disadvantage, if I'm understanding this system correctly, is that I would no longer have a place to call "home", and that might be a disadvantage given that we would still plan to return to the Point "most" of the time. Further, I really have no interest in the properties Werner described as the crown jewels (my understanding is that KBC, the former Embassy Kanapaali, is mostly 1 BR units and small kitchenettes, which to me would be a downgrade from our 2-BR Point). Also, I have had no problems at all getting reservations 12 months out at the Point, as long as my MF has been paid.
> 
> So all in all, given the complexities of the new system, the lack of an clear advantage to converting (in fact some apparent disadvantages), and the additional cost, I am 99% likely to turn down a return meeting offer (unless someone really can talk me out of it  ) -- looks like our interrupted meeting was really to our advantage, and I was right to come and get some educated advice from this board. Thanks all!



I personally like to hear what they are offering to see how low they will go. However, I know that some people don't want to give up an hour and a half to sit through their presentation. I learn a lot reading what is offered and then I am better able to make a better decisions. The key is to be able to say no. Salesman make everything seem so final and last chance, but you can get an even better deal if you come back later. 

If you like The Point stick with it. You can join II and try again. You might want to get a high demand week at your resort and then trade that interval and your chances of getting what you want will increase.

Have fun.


----------



## norm949 (Jul 31, 2009)

csalter2 said:


> If you like The Point stick with it. You can join II and try again. You might want to get a high demand week at your resort and then trade that interval and your chances of getting what you want will increase.



That's an idea I hadn't thought of. We usually (well, the one time I tried) just deposit the week without specifying a particular week of the year. So you're saying that it would help to freeze that date for, say, a week in the summer, and then deposit the week with II, thereby increasing it's trading power?


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Absolutely!*



norm949 said:


> That's an idea I hadn't thought of. We usually (well, the one time I tried) just deposit the week without specifying a particular week of the year. So you're saying that it would help to freeze that date for, say, a week in the summer, and then deposit the week with II, thereby increasing it's trading power?



Yes, summer weeks have higher demand value because kids are out of school and that's when people want to vacation. Look at II's travel demand index for The Point to find out when the demand is highest for the resort. Book that week and exchange it to II. When you do it a year in advance you get toward the top of the list when what you want becomes available. When you have a high demand week on top of it your chances become even stronger. The Point is a nice resort so you really could increase your chances. Also give II a little flexibility of when you would like to travel and see what gives.  You may even get an extra week called an AC or Accommodation Certificate. When II needs weeks during those peak times they give AC's as bonuses to owners who deposit their weeks.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 1, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> The Trust also charges an annual Trust operations fee on top of the maintenance fees. ...


This includes a Gold II membership.

We reluctantly converted, and so far have been happy with the results.
The three pluses we have found useful are.

1)Being to add points by depositing our other resorts into our account.
2)Huge discounts for booking less than 60 days out.
Expected to use this at Tahoe and Vegas, but cane in very handy going to the Point in March. 
3)The flexibility to have our home resort on any Island. 

We used a weeks worth of Maui points, deposited Swiss Mt Village for 7000 points. Spent 10 days at the point and are spending a week at Tahoe and have points left over.


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Gold Only Comes with Conversion*



daventrina said:


> This includes a Gold II membership.
> 
> We reluctantly converted, and so far have been happy with the results.
> The three pluses we have found useful are.
> ...




The Gold Membership to II only comes if you join the Club. The OP is not sure if he wants to that. If he decides to not to convert, then he will have to pay for II himself.

I am glad to hear of another happy person with DRI. I don't read too many unfortunately. When you dumped your Swiss Mt. Village into Club Select for 7000 points, was that the entire unit or just a one bedroom?


----------



## daventrina (Aug 2, 2009)

csalter2 said:


> ... When you dumped your Swiss Mt. Village into Club Select for 7000 points, was that the entire unit or just a one bedroom?


The entire unit. It doesn't lock off. Is a Christmas/New Years week though...


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Sounds like a non-starter for your use*



csalter2 said:


> I personally like to hear what they are offering to see how low they will go. However, I know that some people don't want to give up an hour and a half to sit through their presentation. I learn a lot reading what is offered and then I am better able to make a better decisions. The key is to be able to say no. Salesman make everything seem so final and last chance, but you can get an even better deal if you come back later.
> 
> If you like The Point stick with it. You can join II and try again. You might want to get a high demand week at your resort and then trade that interval and your chances of getting what you want will increase.
> 
> Have fun.



Agreed that you should stick with what you own - don't pay more to get into DRI points. But skip the hassles/cost of II as you already have found out how bad THAT system is (your experience in post #1 mirrors our 10 years of attempts to make II worthwhile - it NEVER was). As for RCI you'll always have that option for weeks and maybe even Points (using PFD) should you get into a low cost RCI Points account.  They cannot stop dealing with RCI as once a resort is in it's in - it will always be an option even if they deccide to dis-affiliate for future buyers.  Pay no attention to the threats. And keep your money in your pocket its much happier there than in the DRI system.  You don't need to be dealing with trying to get reservations under a points system that you already own in weeks - it would be harder not easier if you switched. Don't do it.


----------



## EliseRN (Oct 4, 2010)

*Resales..*

Wondering....If the property is converting to points, what happens if you buy someone's 'week' on resale?  Do you lose the right to retain the 'week' and are forced to pay a bundle to convert to points???


----------



## csalter2 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Week Only*

You can still buy only the week. You don't have to buy points to enter the Club.


----------



## daventrina (Oct 7, 2010)

csalter2 said:


> You can still buy only the week. You don't have to buy points to enter the Club.


It may be difficult to get the week into points ... without buying additional points....


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 7, 2010)

EliseRN said:


> Wondering....If the property is converting to points, what happens if you buy someone's 'week' on resale?  Do you lose the right to retain the 'week' and are forced to pay a bundle to convert to points???


The property is not converting to points.  All ownership at the resort is in deeded weeks.

Points comes into play because many of those deeded weeks are either owned by a Trust that is part of DRI's Club or by individual owners who have attached their deeds to the Trust.  Within the DRI Club, members of the Club use their Club points to make reservations.

But the Club only gets inventory to give to its members through the deeded weeks that it owns or controls, in the same way that owners of deeded weeks get weeks to use for their purposes.  In essence, the Trust is simply an owner who owns multiple weeks, just like any other owner of multiple weeks.

*****

If you buy a week on resale, you own a deeded week with a right to use that week that was established at the time that week was originally sold.  They cannot unilaterally take that right away from you.  But they can - and do - charge your if you should want to put that deeded week into the Club points program.


----------



## karibkeith (Dec 20, 2012)

*Diamond points*

If you are a new buyer, DRI will pitch you with the free membership in The Club only if you buy immediately.  I hate this form of pitch.

The first pitch is for 5,500 points but I think one needs at least 6,500 points for most high season one bedroom units at their resorts.  DRI owns some resorts and manages or has arrangements with many more. If you end up as a member of the US Collection, you can book 13 months out at resorts in the your collection otherwise you are restricted to 11 months out. The 10,000 points being offered to you to convert is good for one week but not two however you could go for longer but it depends on start/end days.  Some locations require a minimum of three days for the daily option.  Sunday to Thursday is 10% of the weeklly points requirement and Friday and Saturday are 30%.  So, if you chose a Saturday to Saturday week for 6,500 points, you could add a Sunday for 1,950 points and a Monday and a Tuesday for 650 points  each totalling 9,750 points for a ten day vacation. There may be little use for the leftover points unless you plan early and roll them over. Note that if you get a Friday to Friday week, that you wil not be able to add any more than an extra Saturday to a total of 8,450 points as the remaining 1,550 is insufficient for the Sunday for 1,950 points. There are reduced rates as you get closer to the start date and The Club gets you a Gold membership with II but you have to work through DRI.

Beware of into what collection you are put and how many and what resorts are in that collection.

There are some ridiculous deadlines for using points for fee payment or for transportation but these are options for using points.  Also you can rollover points to the next year only.  Again there are ridiculous deadlines for the percentage that can be rolled over. (they improve if you become a loyalty member with a minimum of 15,000 points annually)

The fees are high since they add an administration fee and an operational fee on top of a per point fee.  Make sure you understand the TOTAL fee. The pitchman will mumble at this point.  The more points you own the lower the average per point in total.

What is the cost of conversion? Does it include membership in The Club or is this an extra?  

Since you had a bad exchange experience, DRI points may be a better altenative but if you want to use the resort where you now own a week, why consider any exchange plan? I always tell people that the sales person at a timeshare pitch will first tell and show you what a wonderful resort you can select as your home base.  Next he/she will tell you that you can exchange anywhere.  If it is do damn wonderful why is exchange of any interest? Ask him/her and listen for the mumble again. The two comments are incompatible!


----------



## csalter2 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Saving DRI points*



karibkeith said:


> If you are a new buyer, DRI will pitch you with the free membership in The Club only if you buy immediately.  I hate this form of pitch.
> 
> Beware of into what collection you are put and how many and what resorts are in that collection.
> 
> There are some ridiculous deadlines for using points for fee payment or for transportation but these are options for using points.  Also you can rollover points to the next year only.  Again there are ridiculous deadlines for the percentage that can be rolled over. (they improve if you become a loyalty member with a minimum of 15,000 points annually)




I would like to clarify a few points. A member of DRI's Club can transfer 100% of their points into the following year. So if you receive 10,000 points in 2013 you can save up to 10,000 points into 2014. To save 100% per cent of your points into the following year you must do so by June 30th.  What is not mentioned is that if you save your points into the following year, you still have the flexibility to use those saved points in the year of issue. Thus, in the example above, if you saved your 2013 points in June of 2013 into the year 2014, if you needed a reservation in November of 2013, you could still used those 2013 points that you saved into 2014.  

Also, I am not aware that there is addionally saving of moving points if you are a loyalty owner. I believe it's the same for all owners of points.


----------



## karibkeith (Dec 20, 2012)

csalter2 said:


> I am not aware that there is addionally saving of moving points if you are a loyalty owner. I believe it's the same for all owners of points.



That is correct, the improved dates are for other items.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 20, 2012)

csalter2 said:


> I would like to clarify a few points. A member of DRI's Club can transfer 100% of their points into the following year. So if you receive 10,000 points in 2013 you can save up to 10,000 points into 2014. To save 100% per cent of your points into the following year you must do so by June 30th.  What is not mentioned is that if you save your points into the following year, you still have the flexibility to use those saved points in the year of issue. Thus, in the example above, if you saved your 2013 points in June of 2013 into the year 2014, if you needed a reservation in November of 2013, you could still used those 2013 points that you saved into 2014.
> 
> Also, I am not aware that there is addionally saving of moving points if you are a loyalty owner. I believe it's the same for all owners of points.



Also, when you save your points to the following, when you make a reservation those saved points will be used first, provided that the saved points can be used for your booking.  That will be clearer with an illustration.

Let's say that you have a 10,000 point contract in the Hawaii Collection, so that you have Home Resort Advantage (HRA) atPoipu, meaning you have a HRA booking window at Poipu in the period 10 to 13 months. (Within 10 months of check in, the resort is open to any club member, not just Hawaii Collection owners.)  Now let's say that you have 6000 points saved in your account from last year, so you have a current balance of 16,000 points (6000 saved points and 10,000 current year points).

Now let's look as some scenarios:

1. You want to book a 15,000 point reservation 11 months before check-in (during HRA).  
You can't book this reservation.  Even though you have HRA, only your current year points count for HRA, So your HRA available points are only 10,000.​
2. You want to book a 10,000 point reservation 11 months before check-in (during HRA). 
You can make the reservation.  The 10,000 points used will be your current year points, so after making the reservation the 6000 points in your account will be the saved points.  Since you can't roll the saved points into the next year, you will need to find some other way to burn those points before the end of the year.​
3. You want to book a 15,000 point reservation 9 months before check-in (during the open club reservation period, outside of the HRA window).
You can make this reservation because you have a 16,000 point balance.  Unless you direct otherwise, the reservation will be completed using your 6000 saved points and 9000 of your 10,000 current year points.  You will have a balance of 1000 current year points.  Since those are current year points you don't have to burn them by the end of the year; you can save them to the following year.​
4. You book a 5000 point reservation 6 months before check-in. As with scenario 3, this is during the open club reservation club.  
You can make this reservation because you have the needed points.  The reservation will be made using 5000 of your 6000 saved points.  After the transaction you will have a balance of 11,000 points, consisting of the last 1000 of your saved points and all 10,000 of your current year points.  The 1000 saved points can't be resaved and so will need to be burned by the end of the year.  The 10,000 current year points can be saved.​
The website does not have tell you what points you have, what collection they are associated with, and when they will expire.  You pretty much have to track that yourself; if you call one of the people at the reservation center they can tell you what the origins are for all of the points that are in your account.  

As I noted above a critical issue is to be aware that if you have saved points and you make a reservation at your home resort during the HRA, none of your saved points will be used for the reservation.  That can lead to situations where you have points in your account that you can't use and you can't save.


----------

